# Mining rigs hit the market in Asia



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

So after the news of China's crackdown here in Thailand mining rigs are showing up online, sadly not parted out.
Below are some examples all of which are being sold and  can bought in multiples of 10 or less.






The 2nd picture has rigs filled with 3080ti's


----------



## Ferd (Sep 28, 2021)

Business as usual


----------



## Rithsom (Sep 28, 2021)

I wish those cards would stay in those racks forever. No gamer should ever have to buy a second-hand card from a miner, even if the price is right. Unfortunately, people don't know how to take their hands off of their wallets these days, so they'll still buy crap from these losers just as they do from the scalpers.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> I wish those cards would stay in those racks forever. No gamer should ever have to buy a second-hand card from a miner, even if the price is right. Unfortunately, people don't know how to take their hands off of their wallets these days, so they'll still buy crap from these losers just as they do from the scalpers.


Those cards look pretty clean and I dare say are probably looked after better than the majority cards used by gamers, also with the current state of lockdown these cards running 24/7 with under-voltage and custom v-bios are probably in better condition than most cards at the moment due to gamers sat in their homes playing games in confinement.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 28, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> I wish those cards would stay in those racks forever. No gamer should ever have to buy a second-hand card from a miner, even if the price is right. Unfortunately, people don't know how to take their hands off of their wallets these days, so they'll still buy crap from these losers just as they do from the scalpers.


I mean in an ideal world only financially distressed individuals would gamble the risk of buying second-hand anything. But with the current shortage and inflated price straight from the factory floor, NOT buying from miners would be like cutting your nose out of spite.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 28, 2021)

look how clean those riggs are, i have no prob buying s/h mining cards.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

Alot of stigma against second hand mining cards I think has been enforced by retailers and manufacturers who want you to buy their products new. This is someone's lively hood were talking about, most miners want their expenditures to last as long as possible and with the cost of skilled labour in places like China to strip, repaste and clean a gpu on a regular basis is nothing.

All of my tools are cleaned, serviced and calibrated regular if you don't look after your lively hood sorry to say your an idiot


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 28, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> I mean in an ideal world only financially distressed individuals would gamble the risk of buying second-hand anything.


I disagree. In ideal world, if you are not well off and want something, you should prioritize low risk buying. Buying used things is worth it if you are well off and can absorb possible losses. AS long as you have proper chances of absorbing risk and profiting off that, you can then take bigger risks. That ends up in becoming someone like Brian from TechYesCity or Steve from RandomGaminginHD.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Those cards look pretty clean and I dare say are probably looked after better than the majority cards used by gamers,


I don't want to say something stupid but most of the gamers ( including myself ) that own an Ampere card has it under-clocked/undervolted.
it doesn't matter if they look pretty clean or like brand new, a mining card will always remain a mining card and will never have place in my Pc, i speak for myself.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 28, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> A lot of stigma against second hand mining cards I think has been enforced by retailers and manufacturers who want you to buy their products new. This is someone's lively hood were talking about, most miners want their expenditures to last as long as possible and with the cost of skilled labour in places like China to strip, repaste and clean a gpu on a regular basis is nothing.


To be honest, buying used tech has always been quite risky, particularly online and if you can't inspect it before you buy it. I have always had a terrible luck with buying motherboards, be them used or new. Most motherboards arrived dead or didn't last much more past warranty period. Graphics cards were better, out of all used GPUs that I bought, 50% of them worked completely fine, 25% of them died soon after, 25% had odd issues, that may be software or hardware related, but isn't known for certain. Hard drives are less risky than that, most that I bought worked fine for years, I had one rather soon failure, but the drive I bought was over decade old.  Ironically, something like cooler, proved to be a risky purchase. They are said to last forever and mine arrived intact, but the most unexpected happened. None of it's aluminum plates were tightly mounted on heatsinks. It worked somehow, but it certainly was compromised, meanwhile fan that was over decade old and are known to have a limited lifespan, actually still works without any problems or anything odd going on. 

Mining or not, but buying an used GPU to me looks like crapshoot. Many youtubers show that deals exist, I don't doubt that, they really do exist, but I think that failures or buying used tech aren't talked about nearly enough, as well as proper countermeasures to avoid them.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 28, 2021)

The RX 570 I used for almost 3 years _'1 month away from 3 years' _was an ex miner card during the previous mining craze.
Well the end of it so the card mined for around 6 months and when I bought it it still had ~2 and half years local-ish retail warranty.

Previous owner was very open and clear about it so I was fine with it, card had no real issues to speak of cause of miner past and after buying my second hand 1070 recently I sold the 570 and now its being used by a new owner and it still works just fine according to him.
I did clean out that RX 570 in early 2021 and changed pads+paste just to feel safer but in general it was in a good condition, I also ran it undervolted same as the 1070 now.

So yeah I don't mind buying ex miner cards as long as the previous owner is not shady and kept the cards under proper conditions, still under warranty is also not a bad thing to have.

Might worth to mention that I buy my used second hand hardware on a local market/forum in my country so I can't speak of the bigger more known sites/places._ 'ppl also sell full rigs on this site every now and then same as the OP posted so its nothing new really'_


----------



## las (Sep 28, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> look how clean those riggs are, i have no prob buying s/h mining cards.


Mining cards tend to run way lower clockspeeds after months/year of 24/7 usage.
I would never pay much for a former mining card thats for sure. Can die anytime. They have been pushed to the limit, 24/7 without break.

Do you also want to buy SSDs that have been used for Chia mining?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> I wish those cards would stay in those racks forever. No gamer should ever have to buy a second-hand card from a miner, even if the price is right.


That's a great way to not only miss a deal, but keep GPU prices elevated out of spite.



las said:


> Mining cards tend to run way lower clockspeeds after months/year of 24/7 usage.


The real issue has nothing to do with clocks.  Those are mostly unaffected if it was run right / has proper bios.  It's all about the moving parts.  Fans can and do fail, so be aware of that and ready to replace.

I am by no means suggesting pay full price.  Treat it like it is:  well used hardware.

All the mining GTX 1080s from my old series of articles here are still in gaming rigs AFAIK.


----------



## BSim500 (Sep 28, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> So yeah I don't mind buying ex miner cards as long as the previous owner is not shady and kept the cards under proper conditions, still under warranty is also not a bad thing to have.


^ That's the issue though:-

Guy who looked after cards, undervolted them = "I looked after my cards, undervolted them, etc"

Guy who OC'd his to the max because his parents / university / place of work were paying the electricity bill = Sees _"I looked after my cards, undervolted them, etc"_ cards selling better because of including that phrase, and simply copy / pastes "I looked after my cards, undervolted them, etc" too and you, me, and everyone else hasn't any real clue of whether the cards really were "kept the cards under proper conditions" or not... Likewise, undervolting GPU's "vCore" also does nothing for persistently higher (often approaching triple digits) VRAM temps, and that's something that hardly any miner mentions in the sales pitch either.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> I mean in an ideal world only financially distressed individuals would gamble the risk of buying second-hand anything. But with the current shortage and inflated price straight from the factory floor, NOT buying from miners would be like cutting your nose out of spite.



Depends, how badly do you really need a luxury product and how much do you care about doing fair business in a grand scale of things. But at the same time, the 'normal' second hand market is in fact the very best example of efficiency and re-use of goods, and should be encouraged.

It matters, the choices you make as an individual echo in the market. It always has and always will. Thinking 'but everyone does it, so why wouldn't I do it too'... it won't help you in the long run if it doesn't suit your normal way of doing business.

Its also a matter of what you want to belong to. Mining is the very bottom of society's ladder. Let's be clear about that. And it will always be just that. Question is how low will you go. The fact more people do mining doesn't change that either. Its wasteful and the only purpose is making money out of speculation. Some people lose sleep over it, some don't. And this defines who you are.

Values and ethics are like trust. Easy to lose, very hard to gain.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

BSim500 said:


> Likewise, undervolting GPU's "vCore" also does nothing for persistently higher (often approaching triple digits) VRAM temps, and that's something that hardly any miner mentions in the sales pitch either.


True, but no miner gets far with VRAM that overheats either.  It's basically required to keep it within spec, or you get errors.

Most mitigate this by running the fans >80% static which is it's own issue.


----------



## las (Sep 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That's a great way to not only miss a deal, but keep GPU prices elevated out of spite.
> 
> 
> The real issue has nothing to do with clocks.  Those are mostly unaffected if it was run right / has proper bios.  It's all about the moving parts.  Fans can and do fail, so be aware of that and ready to replace.
> ...



 A friend of mine bought a 1080 Ti that was used for mining. Performance was 10% below stock 1080 Ti perf in benches. We changed TIM, performance went up 5%
The card died after 3 months. After 2 months he got BSODs and game freezing. Underclocking helped for about 1 month, then the card died completely.

So yeah, I won't be paying much for former hardware that have been abused.


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 28, 2021)

what's the problem with a GPU that runs within spec, mostly heavily undervolted and at ~ 50-75% of it's Powerlimit?
i'd rather buy a mining card than a GPU that has been in a gaming PC that has two casefans at 800 RPM and tons of dust and maybe residue from a smoker inside.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

las said:


> A friend of mine bought a 1080 Ti that was used for mining. Performance was 10% below stock 1080 Ti perf in benches. We changed TIM, performance went up 5%
> The card died after 3 months. After 2 months he got BSODs and game freezing. Underclocking helped for about 1 month, then the card died completely.
> 
> So yeah, I won't be paying much for former hardware that have been abused.


Sounds like it had been reflashed.  There is a reason I mentioned that.

You shouldn't pay much.  It's a gamble and the sellers honesty weighs heavily on it.  Treat it like that.  And even if it works out, fans may fail anyways.  That's not something a new card will do to you.

Most I'd ever pay for ex-mining hardware is ~1/3rd of MSRP, and that'd be generous.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 28, 2021)

las said:


> Mining cards tend to run way lower clockspeeds after months/year of 24/7 usage.


ive brought over 10 in the last few years for myself and customers "who know there exminers" without problems and i allways change the paste and pads and as far as i know there all still running fine at a 3rd of the price of a new card. i dont buy S/H hds or ssd because they are hard to judge how good they are and you never know what its been used for.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2021)

There is absolutely no reason a regular GPU can't run prolonged periods of time at 100% utilization. They're engineered for it. The cooling is even adequate for it in a gaming load. Who didn't game all day for once, with a higher power target (110%>) and memory OC? Exactly.

The biggest issues are reflashed cards and broken fans, plus the fact you're (more often than not, especially if its about bulk) buying from that mentioned bottom end of the social ladder, which increases the risk anyway.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 28, 2021)

BSim500 said:


> ^ That's the issue though:-
> 
> Guy who looked after cards, undervolted them = "I looked after my cards, undervolted them, etc"
> 
> Guy who OC'd his to the max because his parents / university / place of work were paying the electricity bill = Sees _"I looked after my cards, undervolted them, etc"_ cards selling better because of including that phrase, and simply copy / pastes "I looked after my cards, undervolted them, etc" too and you, me, and everyone else hasn't any real clue of whether the cards really were "kept the cards under proper conditions" or not... Likewise, undervolting GPU's "vCore" also does nothing for persistently higher (often approaching triple digits) VRAM temps, and that's something that hardly any miner mentions in the sales pitch either.



True but that also goes for gamer's selling their OCed cards used for years in a shitty no airflow case in a dirty room and never cleaning out their cards.
If you ask me thats even worse and sadly its not even rare to find such users who don't take care of anything really.

Thats why when I sold my RX 570 I took pics of my PC and told the person this is what I took it out of so its fairly clean since I keep my PC and room clean.
The previous owner also did the same when he sold me the 570, and since it had years of warranty it wasn't really a risk.

Current 1070 is supposedly not a miner card since it was a single sale and I met the person to check things out before buying.
Its running at low temps and no fan issues, dead silent and still pushes the supposed clock speeds too.

So yea you are right that can be an issue but thats not exclusive to miner cards.



R-T-B said:


> That's a great way to not only miss a deal, but keep GPU prices elevated out of spite.
> 
> 
> The real issue has nothing to do with clocks.  Those are mostly unaffected if it was run right / has proper bios.  It's all about the moving parts.  Fans can and do fail, so be aware of that and ready to replace.
> ...



Yup thats not really an issue from mining.
I know most of you don't like Linus around here but he did check this exact subject out some time ago:


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Yup thats not really an issue from mining.
> I know most of you don't like Linus around here but he did check this exact subject out some time ago:



Ah... so the newest fashion is actively trying to look like a bum now? So happy we have Linus to tell us what's streetwise these days 
Or he dressed for the occasion...


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Ah... so the newest fashion is actively trying to look like a bum now?


If so I totally am on top of that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> I wish those cards would stay in those racks forever. No gamer should ever have to buy a second-hand card from a miner, even if the price is right. Unfortunately, people don't know how to take their hands off of their wallets these days, so they'll still buy crap from these losers just as they do from the scalpers.


That’s my opinion as well. Stick it to them wait it out and buy new. Leave them with their investment.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 28, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Ah... so the newest fashion is actively trying to look like a bum now? So happy we have Linus to tell us what's streetwise these days
> Or he dressed for the occasion...


If youtubers dressing smartly is like that Austin Evans guy I watched for the first time in new vs old PS5 temperature nontroversy, as a regular LTT watcher let Linus wear whatever he wants.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

My original post was just meant to inform about China actually selling off cards rather than moving their equipment on to other countries.
The  fact is these are 3080ti's being sold on mass at ⅙ of market price here is a big thing.  Also as I said these cards look well looked after no matter your opinion were not talking about some Rx 570 that's run non stop for years. These cards are reasonably new and will hopefully end up in gamers hands who can reflash them and have many years of fun past this chip shortage and market inflation.


----------



## Rithsom (Sep 28, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> That’s my opinion as well. Stick it to them wait it out and buy new. Leave them with their investment.



Precisely. Some users here completely missed my point. I'm sure that the cards are in great condition. People just shouldn't buy from miners based on principle.

A miner is nothing but a middle man who takes cards out of supply at times when gamers could be enjoying them. Yes, the miner might dump those cards later on for super cheap, but that still doesn't change the fact that miners collectively destroy the dGPU market in the meantime.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

So the choice in Thailand ATM is spend 3years wages on a high end gpu for themselves or a loved one or spend a few months wages. No they shouldn't buy one out of principal?


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 28, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Precisely. Some people here completely missed my point. I'm sure that the cards are in great condition. People just shouldn't buy from miners based on principle.
> 
> A miner is nothing but a middle man who takes cards out of supply at times when gamers could be enjoying them. Yes, miners might dump those cards later on for super cheap, but that still doesn't change the fact that miners collectively destroy the dGPU market in the meantime.



When you are from a country where your average monthly wage is between 500-650 $ maybe you would think differently if theres an option to buy cheaper and still good cards or any hardware you might need.
Having 27% VAT on brand new stuff doesn't help either. _'you don't want to know what current gen cards cost here atm'_
I bought that second hand RX 570 in 2018 September for ~185 $ and the retail price would be significantly more than that.

Don't get me wrong I don't like mining nor support it but I won't turn a blind eye on the option to save money for myself which I don't have much to begin with.

I already paid almost 400 $ for my current second hand GTX 1070 and that was actually a decent deal here, its not a miner card tho so theres that.


----------



## Rithsom (Sep 28, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So the choice in Thailand ATM is spend 3years wages on a high end gpu for themselves or a loved one or spend a few months wages. No they shouldn't buy one out of principal?



I'd rather not buy a GPU at all, in that case.

We don't always need the latest tech.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

My rx 570 4gb cost $360 new here in Thailand from the most reputable pc component company in the country and minimum wage is $300 a month.



Rithsom said:


> I'd rather not buy a GPU at all, in that case.
> 
> We don't always need the latest tech


eSports is just taking off here but let's not forget it's not always gamers. kids could need these cards for university and so on it's not always a luxury.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> No gamer should ever have to buy a second-hand card from a miner


Why? You do know that the idea of mining degrading GPU's is mostly a myth, right? There is nothing wrong with buying a mining card as long as it has not been abused.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 28, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Ah... so the newest fashion is actively trying to look like a bum now? So happy we have Linus to tell us what's streetwise these days
> Or he dressed for the occasion...


You have to look the part if you're giving handies in back alley for sponsorship.

Linus: miners are bad
Linus: here's how to mine on your GPU in spare time


----------



## nguyen (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah sure buy from scalpers and miners then when new GPU hit shelves, there are no stock
>surprise pikachu face<


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 28, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> You have to look the part if you're giving handies in back alley for sponsorship.
> 
> Linus: miners are bad
> Linus: here's how to mine on your GPU in spare time


Linus will tell almost anything as long he has some sponsor. On that note, he wasn't always this shit with sponsor introduction. Here's Linus with sponsor in 2014:









And here's Linus with sponsors in 2021:









Also no merch shilling, just quick to the point, minimal unprofessional garbage, no homeless beard and clothing, frankly decent enough reviews.

And when LTT upped up their production quality for some special videos, we got gems like this:









Becoming content whore sucks, but pays well.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Sep 29, 2021)

I have refurbished several ex-mining cards but then I put them to work gaming and they survive until a better card comes along


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 29, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Precisely. Some users here completely missed my point. I'm sure that the cards are in great condition. People just shouldn't buy from miners based on principle.
> 
> A miner is nothing but a middle man who takes cards out of supply at times when gamers could be enjoying them. Yes, the miner might dump those cards later on for super cheap, but that still doesn't change the fact that miners collectively destroy the dGPU market in the meantime.


You act like you are making some big point.  I can guarantee you the kind of guy buying that many gpus does not care.  He's already reached ROI and at this point you are only cheating yourself.  He'll throw them away and still buy next time.



lexluthermiester said:


> Why? You do know that the idea of mining degrading GPU's is mostly a myth, right? There is nothing wrong with buying a mining card as long as it has not been abused.


Mostly.  Treat it like a used card with possibly excessive fan wear.  That's how I view it


----------



## AsRock (Sep 29, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Those cards look pretty clean and I dare say are probably looked after better than the majority cards used by gamers, also with the current state of lockdown these cards running 24/7 with under-voltage and custom v-bios are probably in better condition than most cards at the moment due to gamers sat in their homes playing games in confinement.



Under voltage can do harm too, and tbh anyways i am not willing to bet my money on some thing that could of just been cleaned.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 29, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Under voltage can do harm too, and tbh anyways i am not willing to bet my money on some thing that could of just been cleaned.


I mean I'm not saying absolutely go and buy one...  caveat emptor like all used goods. But I find calls to boycott something on moral grounds pointless.  If you want a used card and are aware of what that means, I'd say consider mining ones too.  But that's me.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 29, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Under voltage can do harm too,


Can it? I know it can cause stability issues and some artifacts in games and such when done poorly but I thought generally it was done to lower temps and prolong the life of the gpu/cpu.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> When you are from a country where your average monthly wage is between 500-650 $ maybe you would think differently if theres an option to buy cheaper and still good cards or any hardware you might need.


I didn't want to bring this up but i feel i have to.
A friend of mine who lives in a country where the average monthly wage is less than those amounts you mentioned he bought/owns an Asus Strix RTX 2080 Ti OC ( $1,100 )
That said, it doesn't matter where you live, sometimes you have to do sacrifices or give up to others things if you want to buy something, that always up to you.

Note: I'm not ashamed to say it but if i want to buy something for my Hobby ( PC ) i work extra shifts.


----------



## nguyen (Sep 29, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I didn't want to bring this up but i feel i have to.
> A friend of mine who lives in a country where the average monthly wage is less than those amounts you mentioned he bought/owns an Asus Strix RTX 2080 Ti OC ( $1,100 )
> That said, it doesn't matter where you live, sometimes you have to do sacrifices or give up to others things if you want to buy something, that always up to you.
> 
> Note: I'm not ashamed to say it but if i want to buy something for my Hobby ( PC ) i work extra shifts.



My country average income is 180usd   .

That said high end PC are much cheaper than going out for beer or smoking everyday, which the majority of young men in my country do. I consider myself saving lots of money and staying physically fit just staying home playing game instead


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 29, 2021)

las said:


> A friend of mine bought a 1080 Ti that was used for mining. Performance was 10% below stock 1080 Ti perf in benches. We changed TIM, performance went up 5%
> The card died after 3 months. After 2 months he got BSODs and game freezing. Underclocking helped for about 1 month, then the card died completely.
> 
> So yeah, I won't be paying much for former hardware that have been abused.


My 1080ti was a miner card too, I picked it up in late 2018, when the previous cycle of mining crashed. It was used for mining for all of 3 months in the end and went for a $600 discount vs msrp for the card. Considering it is still going strong after a repaste and pad replacement this year, I'm not complaining at all


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 29, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I didn't want to bring this up but i feel i have to.
> A friend of mine who lives in a country where the average monthly wage is less than those amounts you mentioned he bought/owns an Asus Strix RTX 2080 Ti OC ( $1,100 )
> That said, it doesn't matter where you live, sometimes you have to do sacrifices or give up to others things if you want to buy something, that always up to you.
> 
> Note: I'm not ashamed to say it but if i want to buy something for my Hobby ( PC ) i work extra shifts.



That is doable ofc but its easier to say than done cause it depends on a lot of things in one's life and situation.
Right now I'm only working a part time job from home cause thats all I have for now and I can save about 150-160 $ a month for my own needs/hobbies.
So yea even this 1070 was a significant hit for me financially and the most expensive GPU I ever bought at around ~400 $.

I was raised in a way to save money if I can and even this ammount I spend on my PC raises some questions and whatnot. _'like was it necessary and why I didn't buy a cheaper one'_
If I spent 1k+ on any hardware pretty much everyone around me would think I'm batshit crazy and need help.

Luckily I don't smoke nor go to pubs or whatever ppl do, I'm badly introverted and don't like irl activities with other ppl much so at least thats a save for me.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 29, 2021)

Their power “shortage” probably isn’t helping matters.

I would consider buying a mining card..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Treat it like a used card with possibly excessive fan wear. That's how I view it


Most fans can be easily serviced. The ones that can't are usually sealed ball-bearing types and will not easily fail anyway.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Most fans can be easily serviced. The ones that can't are usually sealed ball-bearing types and will not easily fail anyway.


This is true.  I was just advising a buyer what to be prepared for.

Honestly, recently, GPU fans have gotten a lot better.  I don't see near as many failures.  Maybe that's because I really don't mine anymore though...


----------



## freeagent (Sep 29, 2021)

My GTX 580 Matrix Platinum spent a decade running, its fans are still good. From other manufacturers... who knows. I haven't had a GPU fan fail yet though.. but I do make an effort to keep things tidy, and I am a bit anal about airflow, and less so about filters.. those are for snapchat


----------



## Hardcore Games (Sep 29, 2021)

nguyen said:


> My country average income is 180usd   .
> 
> That said high end PC are much cheaper than going out for beer or smoking everyday, which the majority of young men in my country do. I consider myself saving lots of money and staying physically fit just staying home playing game instead



The dong does not buy what it used to thanks to inflation


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I was just advising a buyer what to be prepared for.


That's fair.


R-T-B said:


> Honestly, recently, GPU fans have gotten a lot better.


They really have. It's been a bit on the impressive side.


R-T-B said:


> I don't see near as many failures.


I see mostly broken fan blades these days, rarely do fan motors themselves die.


R-T-B said:


> Maybe that's because I really don't mine anymore though...


Hmm. Didn't know you'd stopped.

So honest answer time, would you buy a used RTX card that had been mining?

I'll say yes, as long as the seller is willing to stand behind the card and it's a reasonable price(within 50% to 70% or MSRP).


----------

